# Yesss, another sale!



## Captain Chaos (25/4/18)

More goodies on sale at TFM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mofat786 (25/4/18)

Where is this sale bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/4/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Where is this sale bro


At The Flavour Mill .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/4/18)

I know about this and already ordered some last night even though the advert only went out this morning.

Damian is already accusing me of being a stalker... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

